# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо >  Горе ноутбук!

## JAHolper

Т.к. тема изначально была завязана на обсуждении интернет-магазинов, все сообщения были перемещены в тему Интернет-магазины Беларуси и не только.

----------

